# Headed diving at the "O" tomorrow. Have room for 2 more.



## sstep5884 (Nov 24, 2009)

PM me if you're interested. Planning on doing a two tank dive. All I'm asking is $20 for gas. Launching out of Perdido Key around 8am.


----------



## NorthShoreRhino (Mar 24, 2011)

I noticed your trip was a long time ago, but if your going out again this week or next, please let me know.. I live in holiday harbor and have no boat, but wanna do some dives. Will pay for gas!


----------

